# --이여



## Mallarme

오늘 KBS 뉴스에서 이런 문장을 봤습니다:

(북한 조선중앙tv) 주제 체육의 발전 면모를 힘 있게 과시하고 온 승리자들*이여*, 참으로 장하다.

'-이여'라는 말을 시(poetry)에서도 종종 본 적이 있습니다.  "철수*야*, 미선*아*"같은 호격인가요? 아니면, 의미는 "...승리자들*이다*"와 똑같습니까? 그렇다면, 특별한 느낌이 있나요?

아무 도움을 주실 수 있으면, 감사하게 받겠습니다.


----------



## domdomdu

일상생활에서는 전혀 쓰이지 않아요.
시에서나 표어에서 문어체적인 표현으로 쓰입니다.
"철수야" 할 때처럼 호격으로 쓰이는 것도 맞아요.
"~이여"를 쓰면 좀 더 진지하고 정중하고 근엄하게 들립니다.
때로는 사람들을 이끄는 위치에 있는 사람들이 쓰는 것에 어울려요.
"~이여"를 사용했을 때, 다음 문장엔 반말이나 "~요" 와 같은 존댓말체는 어울리지 않습니다. 

예문) 
1. 죽은자여, 일어나 걸어라
2. 소년들이여, 야망을 가져라 ("Boys, be ambitious" 의 번역)
3. 승리자들이여, 함성을 질러라
4. 그대여, 나를 떠나지 마오


----------



## malgeul91

domdomdu said:


> "~이여"를 사용했을 때, 다음 문장엔 반말이나 "~요" 와 같은 존댓말체는 어울리지 않습니다.



"눈을 뜨세요, 용사여."라는 유행어가 있습니다. 

그 외에도 존댓말 "-(으)소서"체와는 어울리는 것 같고, 아래 예문의 가운데 몇은 어미를 "-요"로 바꾸어도 무난해 보입니다.

예문)
겨레여, 잠에서 깨어나라.
그대여 내 마음을 알아주오. → 그대여 내 마음을 알아주세요.
슬픔이여 안녕.
임이여, 나를 떠나지 마오. → 임이여, 나를 떠나지 마세요.
젊은 그대들이여, 시간을 아껴 쓰시오. → 젊은 그대들이여, 시간을 아껴 쓰세요.
주여, 잘못을 용서하여 주소서. → 주여, 잘못을 용서하여 주세요.
하늘이여, 조국을 보살피소서. → 하늘이여, 조국을 보살펴 주세요.
(예문 출처: 표준국어대사전)

첫 번째와 세 번째 문장에 "-요"가 안 어울리는 것은, 오히려 "겨레"나 "슬픔" 때문이 아닐까 싶어요.


----------

